# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  List of common Abbreviations - Newbies please read!

## CYCLEON

Gotta give credit for this to a newbie - sewer zombie on EF who went to the trouble to compile this. I thought it would be helpful over here as well, and I added a few things to it - maybe wont take u fellas 6 months to figure out these things like it did me  :Big Grin:  



AS = Anabolic Steroids 
AR = Androgen Receptor 
BB = Body Builder or Body Building 
BRO = People on this board who help each other out by exchanging knowledge 
CLEN = Clenbuterol 
CNS = Central Nervous System 
CYP = Testosterone Cypionate 
DART =Syringe/Needle 
DBOL = Dianabol (Methandrostenolone ) 
DECA = Nandrolone Decanoate 
DHT = Dihydrotestosterone 
DMSO = Dimethyl Sulfoxide - Topical enhancer
DNP = Dinitrophenol 
DRINK WINNY = Yes you can drink Winny 
ECA = Ephedrine/Caffeine/Aspirin 
ED = Every Day 
ENTH = Testosterone Enanthate 
EOD = Every other day 
EQ = Equipoise (Boldenone Undecylenate) 
FINA = Finaplix (Trenbolone Acetate) 
GH = Growth Hormone 
GYNO = Gynomastica (Bitch tits) 
HPTA = Hypothalamic Pituitary Testicular Axis 
IGF = Insulin Growth Factor 
INJ = Inject, Injection 
LH = Leutenizing Hormone 
MCG = Micrograms 
MG = Milligrams 
ML = Milliliters 
NOLVA = Nolvaldex 
OTC = Over the counter 
PIN = Needle 
PRIMO = Primobolan , Primobolan Depot 
PROP= Testosterone Propionate 
SLIN = Insulin 
SUST = Sustanon 
T3 = Thyroid Hormone 
TEST = Testosterone 
TREN = Trenbolone 
WINNY = Winstrol -V (Stanozolol ) 
17 AA = 17 Alpha Alkylated 


BBS lingos: 

LOL = Laugh out loud 
LMAO = Laughing my ass off 
ROFLMAO = Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off 
BTW = By the way 
IMO = In my opinion 
IMHO = In my humble opinion 
WTF = What the **** 
OMG = Oh my God
BUMP = Back up to the top of the page

*later found to have been Originally posted and compiled by bmf2 at *************


OT = Oral-Turinabol 
TEST= Testosterone
QV= quality vet (mexican company)
EW= every week
ED= Every Day
EOD= Every Other Day
pins = needle / syringe

HCG , hCG = Human chorionic gonadotropin 
hGH, HGH, rhGH = human growth hormone ("r" means recombinate DNA way to manufacture)
hMG, HMG = human menopausal gonadotropin
FSH = Follicle-stimulating hormone

----------


## Billy Boy

Good post Cycleon

JK = Joke
B/W = Bodyweight
B/F = Bodyfat
JMO = Just my opinion
Barrel = Syringe
AAS = Anabolic Androgenic Steroids 

I think the list is complete now!!

Just being petty I know

Billy

----------


## Sicilian30

Now you put this up, after I asked a stupid question on a board.. geezummm.. <hitting print key> 
oh one more what about "Gear"?

----------


## EXCESS

That list will help, only now we won't be able to tell the smart people from the morons. LOL (laughing out loud) Good post!

----------


## Sicilian30

What are smart people? haaa haaaa.. 
dumb as a stump here..

----------


## shawnwiz

Obviously i am a newbie.

What does it mean to me flamed?

How do you move up the ranks, from novice to cool novice to amatuer BB etc?

Thanks

----------


## Full Intensity

lets keep this one at the top............BUMP!

and also 

O/T -> Off Topic

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by CYCLEON_ 
> *DRINK WINNY = Yes you can drink Winny 
> *


Are you sure about that CYC cause a guy in my gym said......J/K
Bumpin it back up

Oh yeah...I thought J/K meant Just Kidding

----------


## primodonna

a few of my own:

MG = one who asks too many questions

for example: "damn...he's MG'ing the hell out of that forum"

and TMI for our little Canadian friends: Too much info

----------


## Tekto

BUMPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!

----------


## Tobey

Flamed= To be publicly riducled from the members of the board for asking or posting a realllly dumbass comment.

Royally Flamed= To be discredited from all indivduals for being a complete idoit ( or ass ).

Completely,totally, forever Flamed= To be banned from a board because you just was to stupid to pick up on the first two hints!

----------


## bigtraps

MO - multible orgasm (very good from b.traps) TE HE

----------


## Full Intensity

bump

----------


## lextheflex

btuyilkl,

----------


## DEI

I think I got it MOFOS (LOL)

----------


## Big Al

Need to be read again and again.

----------


## GenuinePL

Great post CYC, I didn't know some of them, great help.
Now I know when you're making fun of me, LOL
DEI good idea.
MOFO should be on it too, LOL

----------


## senor_gato

This should be a sticky!!!

----------


## G Child

Next can we get an Ebonics lesson?

----------


## DirkDiggs

What does "Bump" mean??

----------


## G Child

When a post get's too far to the bottom and you want it back up top so people will see it again, bumping it back to the top spot so to speak.

----------


## 03733+$

> _Originally posted by G Child_ 
> *Next can we get an Ebonics lesson?*


___________________________


LMAO!!!  :LOL:

----------


## Canes4Ever

Some more....

TTYL = talk to you later
IMHO = in my humble opinion
TLC = tender loving care
AR = Anabolic Review
DL = download

They might be helpful as well.  :Big Grin:

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by G Child_ 
> *Next can we get an Ebonics lesson?*


Yeah, WTF is "word" supposed to mean, anyway?

--dnb

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by David B._ 
> *
> 
> Yeah, WTF is "word" supposed to mean, anyway?
> 
> --dnb*


Oh I'm glad someone else asked that....I've been afraid to thinking they'd all laugh at me  :LOL:

----------


## Sicilian30

WTF=Who or what the F??k..

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Sicilian30_ 
> *WTF=Who or what the F??k..*


That wasn't the question.

--dnb

----------


## 03733+$

> _Originally posted by David B._ 
> *
> 
> Yeah, WTF is "word" supposed to mean, anyway?
> 
> --dnb*


HE WAS ASKING WHAT WORD MEANS:

IT MEANS TRUE OR THAT YOU AGREE!

GOT IT?  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Redneck

ROFLMAO.
WORD MY BROPTHERS

----------


## m1514

I have searched all over, but obviously not good enough. I can't find the abbreviation for PCT.

----------


## David B.

Post
Cycle
Therapy

----------


## kuad

> Gotta give credit for this to a newbie - sewer zombie on EF who went to the trouble to compile this. I thought it would be helpful over here as well, and I added a few things to it - maybe wont take u fellas 6 months to figure out these things like it did me  
> 
> 
> AS = Anabolic Steroids 
> AR = Androgen Receptor 
> BB = Body Builder or Body Building 
> BRO = People on this board who help each other out by exchanging knowledge 
> CLEN = Clenbuterol 
> CNS = Central Nervous System 
> ...



what is ip (in ref to tabs i believe)
thanks
kuad

----------


## ChefJ

T4= Junk

----------


## BASK8KACE

Bump.

Xxample

----------


## LilVito469

hey can some one tell me how to post a new thread with the new updated website?

----------


## forestcall

What does "PCT" mean??

Thanks

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Pct = Post Cycle Therapy

----------


## GREENMACHINE

I was wondering where this was.

----------


## serious newbee

thanks for the info

----------


## Feen

you made a mistake,

typing "ROFLMAO" just means your a ****ing tool.

----------


## bodyman2000

I don't understand GEAR...what is GEAR?

----------


## esone

bhfnt= big huge fat nasty turds. ha

----------


## TRICK

gear=juice.

----------


## bigboy225

what does it mean to pm someone

----------


## hardgainer1

what about all the insulin and GH abbreviations like "lgf-1" and stuff like that, i dont know any of those

----------


## clhp20

> I have searched all over, but obviously not good enough. I can't find the abbreviation for PCT.



Hmm, think about that one for a minute or two..

----------


## clhp20

> what does it mean to pm someone




PM= Private Message

----------


## clhp20

> I don't understand GEAR...what is GEAR?



Steroids

----------


## stupidhippo

IGF-1, insulin like growth factor... it mediates many of the growth promoting effects of growth hormone

----------


## 8f7dn48dn3v5dn4d8f6kg

var = anavar  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## raytnorman

Thanx Bro, needed it.

----------


## SEBASTOP

One I haven't been able to find here or elsewhere:
*NYC*

----------


## big an rich

Just found this now. Like it TBH (to be honest).

----------


## slitsoul13

OT = Oral-Turinabol 
TEST= Testosterone 
QV= quality vet (mexican company)
EW= every week
ED= Every Day
EOD= Every Other Day
pins = needle / syringe

----------


## vet-stud

thanks cycleon.

u help out a fellow meathead with that abb list.

----------


## BUDGIE

KMC= Kiss my crease.

----------


## Testostack

has BS been mentionned yet?

----------


## Spartano

What is VAR?
Thank you

----------


## TADOLFI

Oral Steroid , Class I - Anavar ...textbook name Oxandrolone

----------


## MUAY

How About "ugl"
You Guys Miss These One.

----------


## ITripMidgets

> How About "ugl"
> You Guys Miss These One.


underground lab

----------


## ITripMidgets

> What does "Bump" mean??


Bring Up My Post

----------


## MUAY

what about "shbg"????

----------


## mateo112

right on cycleon

----------


## lil herc

how about URL and what is one???,,just a website or what?

----------


## ngreen23

yeah it's just means a website. Can anyone tell me what does var mean?

----------


## TheIronBull

Bump

----------


## Venomous Nemisis

ILS= imaginary lat syndrom

----------


## Adam F

This post really helped seems all websites have their own language. Thanks for the post

----------


## Mittel

very very very useful!

----------


## Merc..

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Jackblack20

when talking about AAS convertions and recip. what is BB and what is BA?

----------


## KnowledgeIsPower

how bout AI?

----------


## powerliftmike

HCG , hCG = Human chorionic gonadotropin 
hGH, HGH, rhGH = human growth hormone ("r" means recombinate DNA way to manufacture)
hMG, HMG = human menopausal gonadotropin
FSH = Follicle-stimulating hormone




> what about all the insulin and GH abbreviations like "lgf-1" and stuff like that, i dont know any of those


IGF-1 = Insulin -like Growth Factor-1

----------


## powerliftmike

> how bout AI?


aromatase inhibitor

----------


## powerliftmike

> what about "shbg"????


Sex hormone-binding globulin

----------


## powerliftmike

> how about URL and what is one???,,just a website or what?


Uniform Resource Locator. this is basically the web address.

----------


## Hold_your_breath

cheers...

----------


## burt66

Thanks for the info.

I have one tho, what does lmm ?

----------


## musclespawn

NPP: Nandrolone Phenylpropionate

----------


## musclespawn

Test E : Testosterone Enanthate

----------


## musclespawn

PCT: Post Cycle Therapy /Treatment

----------


## monsterless

what is L-dex?

----------


## NOVETE

> what is L-dex?


Liquidex / L-dex = Anastrozole

----------


## popup32

More good info. BTW forestcall i like your pic next to your name. My father was in team 1 and still here today.

----------


## mike954

great post BUMP!

----------


## gonzo6183

Ai ???

----------


## forza nuova

> Ai ???


aromatase inhibitor

----------


## pokkie

HRT = Hormone Replacement Therapy

----------


## oxfield1

what is gwm?

----------


## X83

> what is L-dex?


L-dex or Liquidex = Arimidex (Anastrozole)

----------


## dt725

Thank you for this, I would be lost otherwise.

----------


## polarb68111

thanks for the info

----------


## Nizz

Very helpful

----------


## SlimJoe

Good post

----------


## BloozieStrat

Nice..! I'm a long-time lurker and this definitely helps clear a few things up. Thanks!

----------


## Armani23

what about *macro* and *atm*???

----------


## ark420

This post cleared up what ED meant in these forums.... thought is was the other ED

----------


## antrio1

What does "op" mean

----------


## gearbox

Original poster.

----------


## big.e

that is helpfull

----------


## Mental Pig

PCT - Post Cycle Therapy 

AI- Aromatise Inhibitor

----------


## SO19 Soldier

Good stuff!

----------


## hellokitty08

you forgot UI. sorry I'm a newbie. completely new to this. hey at least I know what LOL means =)

----------


## hell911

what is the meaning of AI?
also, UGL, what is that?

----------


## trikydik

Anyone know what D3 is?

----------


## tigerspawn

Thanks for thread. This should be in new member section.

----------


## dejan1986

What is a BW test?

----------


## mgambino310

> What is a BW test?


BloodWork

----------


## Heels

printing! Very helpful to decipher these forums for newbies~

----------


## danielli

E2 ?

----------


## Back In Black

> E2 ?


Estradiol.

----------


## Prien

pip?

----------


## tattoo449

Post injection pain

----------


## K_Maki1

This thread is something all new members have to read before they can post.

----------


## I-earn fitness

Good post thanks for the info.

----------


## bass

here is a new one.

TSI (two spot injection)

----------


## austinite

(ITEETAAHDFBS) Inject Test Enanthate Every Three And A Half Days For Better Stability.

----------


## bass

I think the full works are easier to remember  :Wink:

----------


## Jdamm

Serm?

----------


## maverick68

thanks.. have been wondering what some of the abbreviation meanings were

----------


## kevy

I remember going thru this thread before I did my first cycle, I was so lost it helped me out a lot!!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner

----------


## om315

This is what I was looking for!

----------


## Ajjjayyy

What does pip stand for

----------


## Mitch535

or AI?

----------


## DougBerry

Glad I found this, I think I knew some of these but I copied them into a word doc for easy reference.

----------

